# Oat Bran Vs Old fashioned Oats



## thajeepster (Jan 18, 2005)

Which is better? I get bulk oat bran from my neighborhood food store for 89 cents a pound.  Its got tons of fiber and similar to reg oats in macros.  This stuff is just as good if not better right????


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 18, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> Which is better? I get bulk oat bran from my neighborhood food store for 89 cents a pound.  Its got tons of fiber and similar to reg oats in macros.  This stuff is just as good if not better right????



I really like oatbran. In my opinion it is just as good as real oats. I like it because you get more volume for a given calorie content (and I am a  so more for less calories is always better!  ).

The macro ratio's are slightly different:

For 100g oatbran -
245 cals
Carbs = 66g (15g fibre)
Protein = 17.7g
Fat = 7g


For 100g Wholegrain rolled oats -
380 cals
Carbs = 67g (10g fibre)
Protein = 16g
Fat = 6.5g

So the oatbran has slightly more protein and fibre and the GI of oatbran is slightly lower as well.. But they are much of a muchness.


ps: Don't ask me HOW oatbran only has that many calories - because it doesn't add up... But that is what the stuff in my cupboard says... And that is what the calorie counters on the web say as well...


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I like it because you get more volume for a given calorie content (and I am a  so more for less calories is always better!  ).



My thought exactly, more food, more happy


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: Don't ask me HOW oatbran only has that many calories - because it doesn't add up... But that is what the stuff in my cupboard says... And that is what the calorie counters on the web say as well...



i noticed the same thing


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 18, 2005)

how much water do you use?  say for 1/3 cup oat bran ~60grams


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2005)

> The macro ratio's are slightly different:
> 
> For 100g oatbran -
> 245 cals
> ...


Emma, I think oat bran is fine as well but the only problem with this is that the cals don't add up.  I'd go by what the cals come out to and not what the package says because they probably have it printed wrong.

66G of carbs is 264 cals
17.7 of protein is 71 cals
7G of fat is 63 cals

So really it has 398 cals for 100G.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Emma, I think oat bran is fine as well but the only problem with this is that the cals don't add up.  I'd go by what the cals come out to and not what the package says because they probably have it printed wrong.
> 
> 66G of carbs is 264 cals
> 17.7 of protein is 71 cals
> ...



I know (I said the same comment in my post above)!! It doesn't make sense... But the stuff in my cupboard has that nutritional information... And so do these:

 Oatbran and Nutritiondata
Nutri-facts
USDA database
Calorie King
Calorie-Counter

...   

Fitday also has the same...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2005)

That is weird.  

You could always use this one.   I think Quaker seems pretty accurate in their nutrition data.  http://www.quakeroatmeal.com/Products/HOT/HOT-OatBran.cfm


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> how much water do you use?  say for 1/3 cup oat bran ~60grams



for 1/3 cup oatbran use 3/4c water..one min in micro and stir.  I like to add tbs of raisins too (I'm not on a cut) and some splenda..Oatbran is my latest discovery and I love it


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For 100g oatbran -
> 245 cals
> Carbs = 66g (15g fibre)
> Protein = 17.7g
> Fat = 7g



I think im just going to be naive, ignorance is bliss after all, hell its good for me anyways.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That is weird.
> 
> You could always use this one.   I think Quaker seems pretty accurate in their nutrition data.  http://www.quakeroatmeal.com/Products/HOT/HOT-OatBran.cfm


Don't have quakers in Australia... 
 

I have to use this:
Lowan Oatbran

Which has the same nutritional information!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I know (I said the same comment in my post above)!! It doesn't make sense... But the stuff in my cupboard has that nutritional information... And so do these:
> 
> Oatbran and Nutritiondata
> Nutri-facts
> ...


 Maybe fitday and the package don't count the carb grams that are FIBER?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Maybe fitday and the package don't count the carb grams that are FIBER?


Already thought of that but it still doesn't add up:

Ment to have 245 cals (according to packet/nutrient info on web)

But:
Carbs = 66g - 15g (fibre) = 51 carbs = 204 cals
Protein = 17.7g = 70.8 cals
Fats = 7g = 63 cals

Total = 337.8 cals

 So VERY confusing!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Already thought of that but it still doesn't add up:
> 
> Ment to have 245 cals (according to packet/nutrient info on web)
> 
> ...


I looked at my box at home   and it says only 118 cals for 1/3 cup and all the macros add up


----------



## KarlW (Jan 20, 2005)

> Don't have quakers in Australia...
> 
> 
> I have to use this:
> Lowan Oatbran


 Ahh I'll have to look that one up then. I've used Lowan for other products like Oatmeal.

One question. everyone talks about cooking the oats/oatbran which I know is what your meant to do but I love oats just raw with water or skim milk


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Ahh I'll have to look that one up then. I've used Lowan for other products like Oatmeal.


T'is good - it comes in a big yellow bag that you can find in coles/woolies either in the oat section or the health food section.



> One question. everyone talks about cooking the oats/oatbran which I know is what your meant to do but I love oats just raw with water or skim milk


I agree - they are yummy cold!  There is nothing wrong with eating rolled oats like this. Although things like oatbran and scotch oats you should probably cook [same with real 'oatmeal' (that is, a meal made of finely ground whole oats)], rolled oats are steamed and pressed as they are made. This means they are already 'pre-cooked' to a certain extent and you don't actually have to cook them. Instant oats/quick oats are then usually steamed twice and chopped into fine peices - which is why they cook even faster than rolled oats. 

Think about natural museli's - they consist of rolled grains and you don't need to cook them.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I looked at my box at home   and it says only 118 cals for 1/3 cup and all the macros add up



Hmmm... Any chance that it happens to say how much weight it puts 1/3 a cup as? As oatbran is lighter than rolled oats I would imagine it would be ~30g??


----------



## KarlW (Jan 20, 2005)

I usually consume my oatmeal via a protein shake.


----------

